
Show HN: Find Quality Written Content from Across the Web - johnnyb00y
http://www.readory.com
======
bozo_94
I saw your launch on PH a week or two ago. Looks like a nice idea. Best of
luck

~~~
johnnyb00y
Thanks! Let me know if you have any ideas for feedback. Trying to figure out
if quality content on front-page will increase as user size picks up or if I
need to add some invite tree/deeper moderation

